# Help with a CLEAN bulk tailored to me please



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi everybody, I have been training for a long time and always eaten clean and healthy but I have never known how many calories I'm eating or what macros I should be eating whilst clean bulking, call me stupid but the main reason is I'm not sure how to keep find out how much protein in 1 turkey breast or how much carbs in 1 cup of rice, how would I find out? If there is a knowledgable person who could tailor me a diet plan I would be very grateful, I want to bulk for 8-12 weeks. My stats are as follows

height 173cm

weight 73kg

body fat 13%

age 24

i am very active and run 5-8 miles a day because I'm a soldier, so I assume I will need more calories to allow for this.

thanks to anybody who can sort me out


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/berardi41.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4003003

Perfect for working it out yourself


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Lazy fcuker lol


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

hi guys ive got this essay on the civil rights movement in America due in on weds does anyone want to do it?


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

plan using excel spreadsheets

examine all foods u intend to eat - their exact nutritional value

sort your macros out

list it all out - done


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

As everyone above says.

Also, there's an app called MyFitnessPal which is free and pretty good for tracking macros (and micros too). Also www.nutritiondata.com which is pretty helpful.

There are stickies in the nutrition section on here too which should tell you how much you need to be eating, how many kcals are in a gram of each macro type etc.

Other than that, don't be lazy! If you're motivated enough to have been training 'a long time', then working out a diet should come easy.


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Just check the packet the food comes in.

If youre gonna have 250g of chicken and the packet tells you the nutritional breakdown per 100g just times whatever it says by 2.5.

This is all I do and it works fine. Keep a food log using a jotter/note pad so when you start duplicating meals you already have their macros.

It sounds like a faff on, but I actually enjoy calorie counting - keeps your mind focused on how important what you eat is to your training!

Good luck


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> plan using excel spreadsheets
> 
> examine all foods u intend to eat - their exact nutritional value
> 
> ...


**** me, I'm an infantry soldier, I've been to Iraq and Afghanistan and you know what I did there????? Shot people and blew **** up, I can look up porn,use Facebook and uk-m but that's about as far as it goes, I just asked for help not sarcasm, but was amusing either way.


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. When I say a long time it's been around 5 years, I realise that's not long for mr Olympia but I think it's not a short time. Also excuse me for being a noob here but what is a sticky? And thanks for the link to the website


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> hi guys ive got this essay on the civil rights movement in America due in on weds does anyone want to do it?[/
> 
> Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit, but the highest form of intelligence. Thanks for the great reply you clever boy. Could you explain the civil rights movement without googling it??? I can!!


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

small for now said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/berardi41.htm?CJAID=10409943&CJPID=4003003
> 
> Perfect for working it out
> 
> Thanks for the reply mate, helped me out.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Aaron_88 said:


> I should bloody hope I can seeing as I'm doing an LLM in International legal studies. Sorry I thought we were posting stuff we were too lazy to do and wanted others to do it for us?


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

as said myfitnesspal is a easy way to log things so u can just scan packs and look up foods for there values so u just need to know how much (amount) ur eating to put it in .

but yeah the pack should tell u then same again just x by weight u have had

but if ur running miles a day plus doing weights i prob wouldnt be too worried about how "clean" ur bulk is cause u will be burning a sh1t load of cals anyway just try to eat as much as u can and get 2g of protein per lb bodyweight (so about 300g for ur weight ??)

if u start getting fat just drop carbs back a little . again this is were logging foods will help .

if weights not going up at all add more food


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> So I guess all the pros like jay cutler, Phil Heath and so on are lazy because they have people do there diets. If you didn't like what I posted why feel the need to reply? I just asked for advice and if you don't want to give any just dont bother writing anything.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Aaron_88 said:


> You can bet they pay top money for the pleasure though.
> 
> You want someone to sort your diet, search google for mountain dog diet - he will sort you out, but it will cost you.
> 
> Or alternatively you could try and make your own, post it up and let people help you make adjustments...


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

Mate, you will get tons of help on here, but having the internet and asking "how do I find out how much protein in turkey" etc will always get you a bit of sarcasm. I would advise you to read the Nutrition section, get Myfitnesspal and log everything you eat and drink.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Aaron_88 said:


> So I guess all the pros like jay cutler, Phil Heath and so on are lazy because they have people do there diets. If you didn't like what I posted why feel the need to reply? I just asked for advice and if you don't want to give any just dont bother writing anything.


welcome to ukm


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Robbie said:


> Yea I'm sure they do, but with there money why not. Ill check the website out and go from there. I think people are confused as to what I was asking though, I am aware of the foods I should be eating its the counting calories and finding out the macros in food types. I'm just going to give it a go, post it on here and see where that gets me. Thanks mate


----------



## Aaron_88 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ha ha yea fair one. It was just an example though. I know how, what and when to eat. It's just the amount of macros, I've never done that before, always just gone on 5-7 meals a day of what I think is enough of what I need.


----------

